
Performance comparison of running a loop 10e7 times b/w Rust(WASM) vs. JS - rgabs
http://rahulgaba.com/rust-vs-js-loop
======
z3t4
Such a function can easily be optimized by a smart programmer. Programming
language will not matter in such cases. You want to compare using real world
apps, eg no micro-benchmarks.

~~~
rgabs
Agreed. I was just trying out communication between js and rust. Then i
thought of writing a small loop comparison. And yes, i will surely try some
real world example

